# crypt bullosa growers



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Could someone who have cultivated (either submerged or emersed) this crypt please comment on your experience growing this crypt? i.e. substrate mix, lighting, water current, etc.

I have one growing in a mixture of 35% malay, 35% amazonia, 10% powersand, 10% inert sand, and 10% red clay. Its grown in a 10 gallon tank with a small powerhead for current and the tank sits under a 18 watt (?) t-8 fixture. There were some minor melting initially but it has been over three weeks without any sign of new growth.


----------

